# Any support groups in Minneapolis Minnesota?



## Syanis (Aug 20, 2005)

Anyone know of any support groups around Minneapolis Minnesota? I've been looking for awhile but apparently they don't exist or they haven't learned of the internet yet as far as I can tell. :um


----------



## notsoisay1 (Jul 17, 2008)

http://shyness.meetup.com/257/about/

this is a great one. It is relaxed and social, comforting to those who suffer from social anxiety. No pressure and fun. A great way to make friends with people who relate and understand.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

Interesting, I might check that out.

How does this thread have 300 views in 4 hours?


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm part of that meetup.com group, but they never do anything close enough to me.

We tried to arrange something through here, but that didn't really work out either.


----------



## korsier (Oct 13, 2006)

I joined that meetup group it looks like it might be good.


----------

